# Health news 12th-14th March 2011



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2011)

*Diabetes: New longer lasting insulin jab*
An experimental, ultra-long-acting insulin given just three times a week proved as effective as daily insulin for controlling blood sugar in people with type 2 diabetes, researchers say. The NHS says diabetes affects around 2.8 million people in the UK - and around 90% of those have type 2 diabetes. The research has been welcomed by Diabetes UK, but the charity stresses more research is needed before this becomes a mainstream treatment.

http://www.webmd.boots.com/diabetes/news/20110310/diabetes-new-longer-lasting-insulin-jab 

*Health groups reject 'responsibility deal' on alcohol*
Six leading health groups have dealt the government a blow by refusing to sign up to its new "responsibility deal" on alcohol in England. The deal covers voluntary agreements with the drinks industry on issues such as promotions and labelling, aimed at tackling alcohol abuse.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12728629

*Brain disorder 'messaging clue'*

Scientists say they have discovered a "maintenance" protein that helps keep nerve fibres that transmit messages in the brain operating smoothly. The University of Edinburgh team says the finding could improve understanding of disorders such as epilepsy, dementia, MS and stroke.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12711666

*Could breastfeeding make baby brighter? Just four weeks on mother's milk can benefit brain*
Babies who are breastfed grow up to be more intelligent, scientists suggested yesterday. Just four weeks on their mothers? milk can have a ?significant? effect on a child?s development in primary and secondary school, research has found.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...reastfed-grow-intelligent-scientists-say.html

*Andrew Lansley signals retreat over NHS reforms*
The health secretary suggested he could "amend" his reforms after delegates at the Liberal Democrat spring conference condemned them as ?damaging and unjustified?. The Government?s Health Bill proposes handing control of 80 per cent of NHS spending on commissioning to GPs and introduce more private competition, abolishing primary healthcare trusts. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...Lansley-signals-retreat-over-NHS-reforms.html

*Now Government wants us to digest calorie counts when we grab a sandwich or fast food meal*
Fast food and sandwich chains are to display calorie counts on menus, ministers will announce this week. And larger fast food chains will introduce healthier meals thanks to a voluntary deal between the industry and the Food Standards Agency watchdog.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ts-digest-calorie-counts-sandwiches-beer.html

*?The fact that I could see again was so amazing?*

AT THE age of 20, Sam Hope lost his eyesight. His vision abruptly became blurry last November and, within the space of a month, he was completely blind. Sam, a law student at Aberystwyth University, was diagnosed with cataracts, which, unbeknown to him had been caused by type 1 diabetes. But he would only learn he was also suffering from diabetes after undergoing blood tests in preparation for cataract surgery.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...ould-see-again-was-so-amazing-91466-28328774/


----------

